#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-22
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> or I could just ask the Publisher to give me a subscription for free :P but my PO box gets bombed with magazines so I dont want anymore :P
<bkerensa> thefinn93: http://turntable.fm/ubuntu
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-23
<urlin2u> i'm wacked  uh I mean back ;-)
<bkerensa> :D
<shantorn> hello
<bkerensa> hi
<bkerensa> nom nom nom looks like I might be able to pull of going to a corporate bbq I was invited to tomorrow
<bkerensa> :D
<urlin2u> mmmm
<urlin2u> if your lucky this is the provider http://www.nohos.com/
<thefinn93> hello
<hypodermia> yeeeeah thefinn93 my company wants to send someone there to represent us
<hypodermia> but it looks like maybe it'll be just me?
<thefinn93> either way would be cool
<thefinn93> who's your company?
<hypodermia> Rentrak
<hypodermia> i'm just trying to make up my mind about it
<thefinn93> oh cool
<thefinn93> alright, well it'd be awesome if you come, the more the merrier
<hypodermia> well i am leaning in favor. what's going to happen there on saturday?
<thefinn93> Testing Ocolot, bug reporting, doc writing, bug fixing for those who can code
<thefinn93> etc
<thefinn93> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam has more info
<hypodermia> sounds fun. i can work on fixing a bug in a merge proposal i've let fester.
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> oh also
<thefinn93> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1157/detail/
<hypodermia> yeah that's where i stumbled over loco info
<thefinn93> ah
<thefinn93> cool
<bkerensa> hi
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> last three people who joined came from #reddit-portland
<hypodermia> yeah.
<bkerensa> chizu is OSUOSL though
<bkerensa> :D
<hypodermia> i'd like to say that chizu is also awesome :3
<thefinn93> ah, hence the staff in the vhost
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> I think some OSUOSL people might pop into the global jam on the 3rd
<thefinn93> awesome
<bkerensa> I called Leslie Hawthorne she said she was gonna try and round up a crew
<bkerensa> :D
<hypodermia> i believe chizu mentioned they were already going to go
<mr_mustash> One thing I miss about OSU is picking the brains of people at the OSU LUG
<bkerensa> cool cool
<chizu> fyi, I worked for the OSL about 5 years ago, I've been meaning to update that cloak.
<bkerensa> :D
<chizu> But yes, I'm still a little OSL involved :)
<bkerensa> chizu: you live in PDX?
<chizu> Yep, alphabet district.
<bkerensa> chizu: I have no idea what that is :P
<thefinn93> bkerensa, it's NW portland
<thefinn93> the streets are named alphabetically
<bkerensa> oh
 * bkerensa is in the Deep SW
<hypodermia> i take it bkerensa is not a portlander?
<hypodermia> oh never mind
<hypodermia> haha
 * bkerensa is a Califoregonian
<thefinn93> clearly
<hypodermia> so i am about to respond to this email about whether i'll be going on behalf of rentrak. (blah saturday work.)
<hypodermia> so i guess i'll respond in the affirmative. i'm feeling bleh about it now though.
<bkerensa> hypodermia: Hmm I know two people are going... dgibbons (I think) and some lady?
<hypodermia> bkerensa: oh yeah?
<hypodermia> bkerensa: i hadn't heard dgibbons had any interest. as for "some lady" that's probably me.
<hypodermia> my only reservation is it's a teeny bit of a pain to get back and forth from my house in vancouver without a car.
<hypodermia> but that's not a huge de3al
<hypodermia> deal*
<bkerensa> hypodermia: Sorry.. Some lady... I have been on phone call back to back and Miriam (Rentrak) something was wrong with her phone so I didnt hear the name clearly :P
<hypodermia> bkerensa: hahaha. it couldn't've been "Emily" could it have been?
 * bkerensa has no car :P (takes me a hour to get to downtown)
<hypodermia> it takes me an hour and a half to two hours.
<bkerensa> hypodermia: Perhaps yes that was it
<hypodermia> bkerensa: then yes that's me :)
<bkerensa> hypodermia: Do you use Ubuntu?
<hypodermia> yes
<hypodermia> didn't i mention something about merging a branch earlier?
<thefinn93> yes you did
<bkerensa> hypodermia: I have to look up (I'm on two servers and 20 channels)
<hypodermia> bkerensa: lol okay.
<hypodermia> dgibbons: miriam still thinks you're going. so i guess i'll meet you there :)
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Do you think its possible to transport a 50" plasma on Trimet? I'm going to a CTL BBQ tomorrow and they are giving one away
<thefinn93> yes it is
<bkerensa> Well aside from the free bbq and drinks I'm going to try and win me a plasma
<bkerensa> :D
<dgibbons> hypodermia: I am still going
<hypodermia> dgibbons: awesome. then i'll see you there :3
<hypodermia> i'd ask to carpool but lol no thanks.
<dgibbons> hypodermia: and probably other places since we work together O.o
<dgibbons> hypodermia: I do have a car you know, i just chose not to drive it when ti's awesome out
<bkerensa> do you rentrak people get OT for going?
<dgibbons> We're salaried, we don't get overtime
<bkerensa> thats not fun :)
<hypodermia> i mean, i get... glory? idk. lol.
<dgibbons> just shows how DEDICATED we are to CANONIC^h^h^h Ubuntu
<bkerensa> salary is not winning
<hypodermia> hahaha
<hypodermia> bkerensa: idk i think our salaries win a bit
<bkerensa> if your boss tells you to go do some mundane task on a day your busy you must and dont get extra compensation though right?
<hypodermia> bkerensa: hasn't come up. this was just sent out to a bunch of teams like "hey this thing is going on. wanna go?"
<bkerensa> hypodermia: Ahh :) Yeah I think everyone who sponsored anything is sending someone or asking if people wanna go?
<bkerensa> :D
<hypodermia> bkerensa: well yep that's pretty much what's going on here.
<bkerensa> hypodermia: Its liking pulling teeth to get someone from Canonical to come :P /me hides now
<dgibbons> I was about to ask if you got any of the Canonical people to show up
<hypodermia> bkerensa: is it the flight time?
<hypodermia> i don't reckon any of them are local
<bkerensa> hypodermia: No... Its just they are very busy people
<dgibbons> hypodermia: they are
<hypodermia> oh who knew.
<dgibbons> i did
<bkerensa> yeah lots of locals
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I think 5+
<bkerensa> I know two
<dgibbons> I know of two
<dgibbons> probably different two
<hypodermia> haha. i mean. i use ubuntu. but i don't keep up with the canonical people.
<dgibbons> They hired one of our sysadmins away a while ago
<bkerensa> :P I got to every Q+A Jono does and then Joshua Poulsen posts some cool stuff on twitter and has come to a release party :D
<dgibbons> Yep, different people
<hypodermia> ah. i've heard of them. but they're not local afaik right?
<bkerensa> I'm trying to decide whether we should offer beer (PuppetLabs has a keg available plus soda fountain)
<bkerensa> idk about beer :P
<hypodermia> soda plz
<bkerensa> yes :D
<bkerensa> soda lots
<chizu> I've met a few Canonical people at the OSL knitting circle, they seem to show up for those :P
<bkerensa> and food courtesy of Rentrak
<hypodermia> every time i see "knitting circle" my heart skips a beat, and then i remember
<hypodermia> not actual knitting
<chizu> hypodermia: Yeah, it's a silly name :(
<dgibbons> And everytime chizu says knitting circle i go "Wah?" and then don't ask
<bkerensa> what is a knitting circle? I'm out of the loop
<hypodermia> i'd like it better if there were actual knitting.
<chizu> There's a once a month meetup of OSL + Canonical + a few other people at the OSL office in downtown. People hack on stuff and eat at food carts.
<hypodermia> and they don't knit.
<hypodermia> :(
<bkerensa> hmm :P
<hypodermia> okay i really need to figure out this thing i'm supposed to be working on.
<hypodermia> i keep getting distracted
 * bkerensa goes to sprinkle sea salt and rosemary on the chicken
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-24
<tgm4883> Apparently I need to brush up on my networking
<tgm4883> barely passed a prelimenary tech screen
<thefinn93> tsk tsk
<tgm4883> Yea I didn't know what type of DNS record IPv6 addresses are stored in
<tgm4883> and how many bits was in a MAC address (although I knew, I just did the math wrong :( )
<thefinn93> ah
<thefinn93> what type of DNS records are IPv6 addresses stored in?
<tgm4883> There were only like 6 questions
<tgm4883> I was told it was A records, looking it up now it looks like it might be AAAA records (quad A)
<thefinn93> huh
<tgm4883> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6541
<thefinn93> bllaahh
<thefinn93> that is longer than i can sit still for just now
<tgm4883> yea I just browsed it
<tgm4883> I figure I'll wait until I see when my next interview is, then start studying before that
<tgm4883> I think it's just a trick question, and that A record suffices
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> well best of luck to you
<tgm4883> thanks
<tgm4883> although it would mean moving, and leaving the oregon team
<thefinn93> :(
<bkerensa> AAAA
<bkerensa> for win
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> tgm4883: You coming to the Global Jam in Portland?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, when is it?
<bkerensa> Sept 3rd from 2-4pm in Portland
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> Yea I should be there
<thefinn93> test
<thefinn93> ok better
<thefinn93> does anyone here know any ruby?
<thefinn93> i'm trying to install something
<thefinn93> an it's giving me annoying errors
<thefinn93> RDoc failure in lib/rex/encoders/xor_dword_additive.rb.ut.rb at or around line 10 column 0
<thefinn93> specifically
<bkerensa> metasploit
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> what about it?
<bkerensa> nothing :P
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> it's not what I'm installing
<thefinn93> but I think librex is somehting related to it
<thefinn93> because when i google it
<thefinn93> it comes up with the metasploit page
<thefinn93> trying to install BeEF on the VPS
<thefinn93> bkerensa, yout here
<thefinn93> ?
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Hey sorry I saw your PM but my comcast got terminated temporarily (idk they are switching me to Bus Class today)
<thefinn93> ok
<thefinn93> check out the trimet applet
<thefinn93> it rocks
<thefinn93> also,it works
<shantorn> hello0
<thefinn93> hello
<shantorn> whats new?
<thefinn93> I'm making a GNOME applet for Trimet arrivals
<thefinn93> and it's actually working
<thefinn93> which is new
<shantorn> how does it get the input data?
<thefinn93> the Trimet API
<thefinn93> https://github.com/thefinn93/GNOME-trimet
<thefinn93> take a look at the code
<urlin2u> you have an image on line?
<thefinn93> what?
<urlin2u> the trimet applet
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> grab the code off github
<thefinn93> that's the best i've got
<thefinn93> so far
<urlin2u> cool
<thefinn93> I'd like to package it up into a deb eventually
<thefinn93> and stick it in a ppa
<urlin2u> for us that hate tars yipee
<thefinn93> yeah
<urlin2u> looks good similar to there others I think, I ride the bus exclusively.
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> yeah i ride the bus and my bike
<thefinn93> about that applet: it's still beta and wanting in features
<thefinn93> I'm currently changing the way it stores it's config, so when you update it it'll probably lose your settings
<thefinn93> also it uses my API key, which shouldn't be a problem for now
<thefinn93> but I'd like to out what to do about that
<thefinn93> maybe make several API keys
<thefinn93> each gets 250,000 requests per day
<urlin2u> bike here to the bus, lol. Are they contracting you for this?
<thefinn93> nope
<thefinn93> i wanted it so i made it
<urlin2u> cool for your phone, or just messing around
<thefinn93> just messing around
<urlin2u> not a bad hobby.
<urlin2u> the messing around part
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> i'd say so
<thefinn93> this applet has come from two nights of staying up late and coding
<thefinn93> it's hard to test when the bus stops running though
<urlin2u> and caffeine?
<thefinn93> actually no
<thefinn93> i do like me some caffeine, but i did not partake this time
<urlin2u> ah
<urlin2u> portland coffee, and beer central.;-)
<thefinn93> yeah.
 * thefinn93 is underage, can't drink
<urlin2u> ah, I rarely drink a beer but it's nice to have a high quality fresh choice
<urlin2u> you going to go to college for IT?
<thefinn93> that's the plan
<thefinn93> going up to Washington in a month
<urlin2u> cool, you have a choice of schools yet
<thefinn93> yeah
<urlin2u> WSU
<thefinn93> University of Washington
<thefinn93> specifically the Bothell campus
<urlin2u> close to the MS, that is okay, different grading system there I believe as wel
<thefinn93> yeah  i think they use 1 2 3 4 or something, not ABCD, should be interesting
<thefinn93> and yes, close to MS
<thefinn93> heavy ties to MS
<thefinn93> i don't like it much
<thefinn93> but it's ok, I'll get them all using Loonix by the end
<urlin2u> say hello to steve b for us.;-)
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> ...developers, developers, developers, developers...
<urlin2u> if we last as a species ong enough open source wil be the end I think
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> even M$ is heavily supporting web standards in their new OS
<urlin2u> I have heard that, actually W7 is not bad if it weren't for all the danger and maintenance needed
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> i have heard that
<urlin2u> I bought W7 pro through msdnn or whatever it's called as a student 25$ basically to know a bit to help window users
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> yeah i imagine that'd be useful
<thefinn93> i've considered getting it
<thefinn93> i think UW will give me  a copy
<thefinn93> so i might install it next to Ubuntu
<thefinn93> for support purposes
<urlin2u> I have spent a lot of time on the UF helping the dual booters.
<thefinn93> UF?
<urlin2u> ubunbtu forums
<thefinn93> ah
<thefinn93> yeah
<urlin2u> 3 nics over 10,000 posts
<thefinn93> damn
<thefinn93> not bad
<urlin2u> to much free time here.
<thefinn93> i'll say
<thefinn93> do you code?
<urlin2u> no, just a enthusiast, more a addiction really.
<urlin2u> got my first computer at freegeek
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> i believe i did similar
<thefinn93> oh yes, it was a Free Geek laptop
<thefinn93> costs me all of $8
<thefinn93> including case and charger and stuff
<thefinn93> got what I paid for
<urlin2u> at about the age of 43 on returning to college at PSU 4 years ago, first at free geek 40$ dapper
<thefinn93> nice
<urlin2u> wiped it 3 times in the first 6 months accidentally lol
<thefinn93> lol
<urlin2u> thought of home I don't need that.
<thefinn93> lol
<urlin2u> uh oh it's the big cheese. ;-)
<urlin2u> hide the goods
<thefinn93> he's leaving
<thefinn93> he was on Jabber, not sure why he wasn't on IRC
<thefinn93> bkerensa, y u say "ttyl" on jabber then hop on IRC
<thefinn93> whatever
 * thefinn93 has to go do stuff IRL
<urlin2u> probably the touchpad is on
<urlin2u> see yah
<bkerensa|mobile> thefinn93: you sure you don't wanna go to this corporate party with me? I'm rsvp +1
 * bkerensa is so hot
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> now I gotta go to Best Buy and buy a new Dual Band N Router
 * bkerensa responded to some mailing list stuff and other loco e-mails now I'm out the door to do some stuff
<bkerensa> :D
 * thefinn93 responded before, but forgot how to mailing list
<thefinn93> does anyone here know how to package a python project as a .deb file?
<thefinn93> i'd like to pack up my trimet applet
<bkerensa|mobile> hmm
<bkerensa|mobile> on highway to beaverton best buy
<bkerensa|mobile> need to get n routers while they are on sale
<bkerensa|mobile> hmm it's next to staples
<bkerensa|mobile> hi urlin2u
<urlin2u> hello, just finished my fafsa for schoo, I love Sallie Mae
<urlin2u> school
<bkerensa|mobile> nice
<urlin2u> you at the BBQ
<bkerensa|mobile> nah I'm headed to best buy
<bkerensa|mobile> gotta get some n routers
<urlin2u> ah I figuterd computer stuff.
<bkerensa|mobile> yeah
<bkerensa|mobile> work work work :p
<thefinn93> urlin2u, did you do your fasfa on linux?
<urlin2u> I might pick up a psudo ipad when schoo starts.
<thefinn93> i've heard they won't let you
<thefinn93> lol an iPad
<urlin2u> pseudo
<urlin2u> gotta look man
<urlin2u> cool
<urlin2u> lol
<thefinn93> ohh pseudo
<thefinn93> didn't see that
<urlin2u> no did it in windows the sig wants IE
<urlin2u> just easier it works but errors
<urlin2u> in linux
<urlin2u> more likely a twin for my 2 terra external
<urlin2u> I have done the fafsa in ubuntu even with IE in W7 youget a unsupported browser. They want like ie6 probably worked tough
<urlin2u> though
<thefinn93> huh
<urlin2u> kind of jumbled there eh.
<thefinn93> when i went there they said it had to be Windows or Mac and various popular browsers. No linux
<thefinn93> our Web browser is not supported by our Web site. You must use a Compliant Web Browser - Standard* to view our site properly. We recommend you upgrade to the latest version of your browser according to your Operating System.
<urlin2u> I have done the re apply in ubuntu, the signature at the end errored, but still went through
<thefinn93> https://fafsa.ed.gov/FAFSA/app/errors?page=incompatibleBrowser
<urlin2u> I got that with IE whatever 9 I think and firefox, used IE no problem .
<urlin2u> must be the IE( that got me the same page.
<urlin2u> 9
<urlin2u> fafsa wants you to go to school. ;-)
<thefinn93> fafsa want's to get in my way
<urlin2u> is it parents stuff
<urlin2u> income basically
<thefinn93> yeah but it's still annoying that they block linux
<thefinn93> i filled it out a while ago
<urlin2u> yeah, I have used it though the srver knows no better.
<thefinn93> New party ('Finn Herzfeld') has joined the session:
<thefinn93> Welcome to FAFSA on the Web Customer Service Live Help!
<thefinn93> Finn Herzfeld: hello, Your site is telling me I have an incompatible browser, but then tells me that Firefox is recommended. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong (currently running Firefox 7.0 beta), I got the same message using Chrome 13.
<thefinn93> this should be interesting
<urlin2u> better safe than sorry in the end so I woke up W7 just for the occasion.
<thefinn93> yeah
<urlin2u> you get the answer stuff yet
<thefinn93> New party ('Kelsey Brown') has joined the session:
<thefinn93> Thank you for contacting the Federal Student Aid Information Center.  I’m Kelsey Brown, your online Customer Service Representative.  Give me a minute to review your question, and I’ll do my best to assist you.
<thefinn93> Kelsey Brown: What is the operating system that your computer has?
<thefinn93> Finn Herzfeld: Ubuntu Linux
<thefinn93> just came in
<thefinn93> this should be lulzy
<thefinn93> Finn Herzfeld: Ubuntu Linux
<thefinn93> Kelsey Brown: Operating system would be Windows XP, Windows Vista, Mac OS 10.5...
<thefinn93> Finn Herzfeld: Ubuntu Linux 11.04 Natty Narwhal
<urlin2u> they would love you at PSU, open source is part of the curriculum, as far as colleges go,.
<thefinn93> that's awesome
<thefinn93> Finn Herzfeld: Ubuntu Linux 11.04 Natty Narwhal
<thefinn93> Kelsey Brown: That is not what I'm looking for I need the Operating System please.
<thefinn93> Finn Herzfeld: that is the name of my operating system
<thefinn93> wtf
<urlin2u> ran ib to a cc major running arch awhile back
<urlin2u> into
<thefinn93> Kelsey Brown: What operating system are you using? (Such as Windows 7 or Vista or XP , Mac 10.6 or 10.5 or 10.4,)  I need this in order to assist you today.
<thefinn93> Finn Herzfeld: I am using Linux. Specifically Ubuntu. THe latest stable version. That is the name of my operating system.
<urlin2u> is that dialogue from the fafsa site?
<thefinn93> yes
<urlin2u> lol, you against the server
<urlin2u> gotta get ion and unplug it.
<urlin2u> .gov it is probably unix
<thefinn93> Kelsey Brown: That is not compatible with our web site.  You will need to use a different computer in order to access our site.
<thefinn93> Finn Herzfeld: why is that? It runs firefox fine, which renders the same across operating systems
<thefinn93> LOL
<thefinn93> their server is running windows!
<urlin2u> I had a reapply last year shorter setup just clarifying data, used ubuntu
<thefinn93> < Server: Apache/2.2.15 (Win32) mod_ssl/2.2.15 OpenSSL/0.9.8m mod_jk/1.2.26
<thefinn93> yeah i applied last year on my Ubuntu install
<urlin2u> eww horrible MS
<thefinn93> yeah
<urlin2u> I didn't check when there I have netcraft on my aurora in natty
<urlin2u> have you gotten a answer from the school for what your allocated?
<thefinn93> ?
<thefinn93> what i'm allocated?
<urlin2u> the colege will tell you what the financial grants are
<thefinn93> oh
<thefinn93> yeah idk
<thefinn93> i'm not 100% sure on the whole finical thing, my dad's helping me work through it
<thefinn93> I should probably know more than I do
<urlin2u> in oregon there is an oregon opportunity grant and pell, these cover my tuition, except for 100-200$
<urlin2u> per term
<urlin2u> free money
<urlin2u> good to have the dad's help, you will figure it out fast.
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-25
<thefinn93> nice
<thefinn93> dang
<thefinn93> Firebug doesn't work on FF7 yet
<thefinn93> neither does Tamper Data
<urlin2u> use nightly tester tools
<thefinn93> ?
<urlin2u> that unblocks the block on incompatible ad ons
<urlin2u> you can do it in about:config as well
<urlin2u> forget the about:config tweaks right now
<thefinn93> ahh
<urlin2u> I forget
<thefinn93> cool
<urlin2u> hey its linux unblocking is meh
<urlin2u> no danger danger will Robinson
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> this is pretty cool
<thefinn93> gonna have to play with it a bit
<thefinn93> the nightly tester tools
<urlin2u> yeah it is run in the tools I think just click the unblock and restart
<thefinn93> nice
<urlin2u> force addon capability actually
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> i just got my main addons installed
<urlin2u> never leave your IP without them I say
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> well when i leave my IP
<thefinn93> or my house
<thefinn93> and go on untrusted connections
<thefinn93> i use a VPN like thing
<urlin2u> I wont ask what they are lol
<thefinn93> the connections or the VPN
<urlin2u> the connections
<thefinn93> both are ligit.. usually
<thefinn93> ah
<thefinn93> yeah those are usually like the library
<thefinn93> they get much better upload speeds
<urlin2u> I thought you meant websites
<thefinn93> ohh
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> lol
<urlin2u> you know spongebobs travels we all go there but never admit it
<thefinn93> wat
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> anyway
<thefinn93> i have to go
<thefinn93> dinner and stuff
<thefinn93> bye all
<urlin2u> see yah
<thefinn93> mostly bye urlin2u
<thefinn93> see ya
<tgm4883> so if anyone is in/near beaverton and wants to make a few bucks I really would pay a little extra if someone wants to snag a touchpad for me at best buy
<urlin2u> argh bkerensa was heading there earlier
<tgm4883> urlin2u, yea he emailed me on the list after I said I was looking for one
<tgm4883> it must have been after he was there :(
<urlin2u> cool
<tgm4883> they are 99 and 149 right?
<tgm4883> I'd pay an extra $25 if anyone wants to pick one up for me
<urlin2u> I would do it for free but I'm in inner ne
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> yea i'm in salem, so a bit far for me :(
<tgm4883> I drive to eugene for work every day, so you can imagine me not wanting to drive more
<urlin2u> yeah
<urlin2u> I grew up there.
<urlin2u> mckay high
<tgm4883> heh, I moved here from Klamath Falls
<tgm4883> I'm moving up in the state :)
<urlin2u> more people at least
 * bkerensa waves
<thefinn93> http://j.mp/nktwor
<yuler> So this is where OR Ubuntu lives!
<thefinn93> yes
<thefinn93> welcome
 * thefinn93 says 20 minutes later
<yuler> I assume a launchpad account and GPG key is prerequisite  to help with docs, but then what?
<thefinn93> wow ok i need to make this channel make noise when someone talks in it
<thefinn93> there
<thefinn93> yuler, that's it AFAIK
<thefinn93> but i don't really have any idea
<bkerensa> hi yuler
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I updated Global Jam event details
<bkerensa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1157/detail/
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Greetings
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> that's where it says iRC Chat
<thefinn93> at the top of that page
<thefinn93> WTF
<bkerensa> thefinn93: tis is irc chat
<bkerensa> :P
<thefinn93> :|
<bkerensa> Google it
<bkerensa> :P
<jhmextern> :)
<bkerensa> even mIRC calls it IRC Chat
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> jhmextern: You lurk :P
<thefinn93> well mIRC can go to hell
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Really? You dont use it on PlayOnLinux? Thats how I get on irc
<thefinn93> wait
<thefinn93> seriously?
 * bkerensa snickers
<bkerensa> Lol
<bkerensa> you seriously thought so?
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa has not one app installed via wine
<Quash> @Jh*
<thefinn93> hello
<thefinn93> using a different nick?
<thefinn93> bkerensa@gateway/shell/devio.us/x-mrhfqiyxngqefyze
<bkerensa> shell
<thefinn93> ok
<bkerensa> just irssi bot
<thefinn93> yeah
<bkerensa> mostly broken trying to fix it
<thefinn93> ah
<bkerensa> it will likely disconnect on its own
<urlin2u> mumble rablle noobs.
<bkerensa> hmm surprised it has not disconnected this could be a good sign
<bkerensa> urlin2u: Hmm?
<urlin2u> other channels noobs
<urlin2u> just complaining
<bkerensa> urlin2u: is the ethernet eth0
<bkerensa> :)
<urlin2u> yeah, I have tried to tell them gooly gee wille  don't know
<urlin2u> mine always works so I have ingm=nored any learning except where needed.
<yuler> Anyone happen to know why integrated Seahorse UI looks/behaves different than screenshots?
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-26
<yuler> Ah, the menu runs seahorse-preferences.  Seahorse is what I'm looking for.
<bkerensa> Hi Yuler!
<yuler> 'lo
<thefinn93> does anyone here have any idea how to package deb files?
<thefinn93> i can't work it out
<yuler> I've a friend that does, but he's at work ATM
<thefinn93> when he gets back you should have him get in this channel
<yuler> I will do that
<thefinn93> thx
<bkerensa> #ubuntu-devel is a good resource
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> ok
<bkerensa> thefinn93: http://flic.kr/p/agoVmo
<thefinn93> cool story bro
<bkerensa> ?
<yuler> Here's a funny idea: how would I redirect the contents of the "clipboard" from the CLI?   e.g. gpg --decrypt 1>????
<yuler> found it: xclip.  Diggin' the potential...
<urlin2u> I likes clipit
<yuler> so close.... "xclip -o -sel clip" shows the clip from CLI, but redirecting it in place of a file didn't work.  gpg -d 1>$xclip -o -sel clip
<yuler> bbl8r
 * bkerensa is reading a python book
<bkerensa> Hi All
<bkerensa> Meow
<bkerensa> Good Morning urlin2u, Kitty-, dgibbons, bdmurray, jhmextern
<urlin2u> morning
<bdmurray> Hi
<bkerensa> Beautiful day in Oregon :) excellent opportunity to stay inside and continue to learn python so I can write apps for Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<bdmurray> heh, just leave in the afternoon when it gets warmer
<bkerensa> I try to stay next to AC in the afternoon its been baking... I live in a upstairs unit so I have to run AC all day
<urlin2u> lets see now where's my worlds smallest violin. ;-)
 * thefinn93 loves eSATA
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> Hi Kitty-
<Kitty-> Hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> You coming to Global Jam?
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-27
<thefinn93> w00t
<thefinn93> VZW 3g from the tent
<thefinn93> brb burgers
 * bkerensa bought some CD-R's to burn 11.10 for Global Jam
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-28
<bkerensa> hi big_t
<C_Smith> hello, everyone! :D
<C_Smith> is it okay to use this channel in a similar manner as #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Yes you can talk here openly all the other loco teams use their main channel for offtopic chatter the only thing is this channel is logged so its up to you what you feel comfortable discussing
<bkerensa> ;)
<C_Smith> cool, thanks!
<C_Smith> also, the IRC meeting on wednesday is here, right?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-20
<bkerensa> nathwill: looks like I will try to be at the debian thing thursday
<bkerensa> providing I dont get called into a interview at Yahoo or PuppetLabs ;)
<nathwill> :D
<nathwill> fingers crossed
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> nathwill: you planning for Thursday to? Btw Uwajamiya is awesome
<nathwill> yes and yes
<bkerensa> blkperl: any news on the PSU front? :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: I have put in a request with FreeGeek to do a jam there...Just waiting on word back
<nathwill> yaay
<blkperl> bkerensa: I tried to find email and failed
<blkperl> so plan B
<blkperl> is to poke marut
<bkerensa> kk
<nathwill> ugh. i smell hotdogs
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> its so muggy today
<nathwill> i wouldn't know :(
 * tgm4883 sighs
<tgm4883> why is chromium-browser so old in the repos?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-21
<nathwill> night folks. off to find some blackberries for pickin'
<blkperl> tgm4883: you mean that ppa thats no longer maintained?
<tgm4883> blkperl, no, in the official repos
<tgm4883> its old
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Maybe whoever maintained it got busy?
<bkerensa> Im sure they would sponsor a upload if you wanna update the package :)
<philballew> you could switch to chrome if you just want an easy fix
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I'm just wondering why we don't/can't do syncs from debian for it?
<tgm4883> since debian has more recent versions
<nathwill> tgm4883, you're referring to chromium still?
<tgm4883> nathwill, yes
<tgm4883> nathwill, well, chromium-browser
<nathwill> right
<MaskilPDX> Morning all
<nathwill> so i think part of the issue with chromium has been the super-rapid pace of development, that's not really a good fit for the typical software inclusion process
<tgm4883> morning
<tgm4883> nathwill, please see FireFox
<nathwill> tgm4883, yeah, i totally agree
<nathwill> just commenting on the reasoning for the current state
<nathwill> tgm4883, there should really be targeted "high use" applications that have their own delivery channel that you can turn on in the software center ("Prefer current to stable?")
<nathwill> i'd include ff, chromium, thunderbird, gimp, etc
<tgm4883> nathwill, I agree, although there kinda is now
<tgm4883> extras allows updates to the released version
<nathwill> hrm
<tgm4883> stuff has to go in /opt
<tgm4883> not sure the other requirements
<nathwill> yeah that's a terrible place to install things
<tgm4883> but that is what things submitted to developer.ubuntu.com go in
<nathwill> yep. doesn't mean it's right.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> it loosly fits the definitions
<tgm4883>  /opt   This directory should contain add-on packages that contain static files.
<nathwill> so aside from the fact that it's superfluous, my major objection to /opt is that it's generally mounted on the same partition as root
<tgm4883> Default partitioning in Ubuntu is the same is it not?
<tgm4883> everything in one partition
<nathwill> which causes problems. especially when we're pushing big (gigs) commercial apps down
<tgm4883> I don't recall if /home is a different partition
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I see
<bkerensa> nathwill: My fiancee is going to kill me soon if I don't offload this server :) any chance on Thursday you might want to hold onto it for a bit?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> imho if we don't hear back from PSU soon perhaps it might be best to consider Plan B
<nathwill> sure thing bkerensa, let's meet up for lunch/dinner on thursday?
<nathwill> and we can do the swap then
<nathwill> then i can load the hard drives and get the base installed
<bkerensa> nathwill: uhh the debian beering?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Maybe you can swing by and I can put it in your trunk and we can go to the beering?
<bkerensa> slangasek: that is still going on thursday right?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: any interest in being a banner keeper? :)
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I could possibly, I don't go to many events that you aren't already at though
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah but you are in our second most active city :) so if someone needed the banner you could offload it much easier :)
<tgm4883> true
<nathwill> oh, even better
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you planning for UDS?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I've applied for sponsorship
<bkerensa> So I imagine you will go :)
<tgm4883> I can hope :)
<tgm4883> maybe slangasek gets a vote?
<bkerensa> he does
<bkerensa> :)
<tgm4883> Vote for tgm4883!
<bkerensa> All Team Managers do
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Kernel, Foundations, Security, Desktop, Server/Cloud, Community and then sabdfl
<tgm4883> cool
<bkerensa> The hotel and convention center in copenhagen looks amazing
<tgm4883> yea looks pretty nice
<c_smith> bkerensa, you know how you asked if my issue with my Iconia Tab was fixable? here's an XDA Dev post about that issue: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1845699     so essentially, I was fishing with dynamite.
<bkerensa> nathwill: I have a interview with PuppetLabs Thursday
<bkerensa> ;)
<nathwill> bkerensa, good luck!
<bkerensa> nathwill: I know right :P its with a VP even ;p
<nathwill> the guy we met at the release party?
<bkerensa> nathwill: nah that "was" their Community Manager
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> Guess what job I applied for?
<bkerensa> ;)
<nathwill> hey slangasek, any insight on the debian perl policy saying "no daemons" ?
<bkerensa> "Community Manager" ;)
<nathwill> rofl
<bkerensa> lol
<nathwill> i see
<slangasek> nathwill: I don't see anything like that in the perl policy I have here?
<nathwill> k, i'll see if i can find it again. was reading through it last night at home (diff pc)
<nathwill> slangasek: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/first.en.html#choose my mistake, this section is not specific to perl
<nathwill> it just says "don't package daemons", which is even cooler
<slangasek> nor is it part of Policy
<slangasek> it's just a set of recommendations for getting started on contributing to Debian
<nathwill> gotcha
<bkerensa> nathwill: Lucky Lab has a Taster for $8.50 its great
<nathwill> slangasek, you have any intuition on why there would be a 'no-daemons' recommendation? i thought it was a curious request.
<nathwill> bkerensa, i look forward to visiting, it seems to be a popular destination
<slangasek> nathwill: sure, because there are lots of security concerns and lots of other policy requirements around integration of startup scripts, so all other things being equal a daemon is not the best place to start
<nathwill> slangasek, ok. that seems a sensible comment then. thanks.
<nathwill> omfg. i never thought i'd say it, but i miss freebsd
<c_smith> nathwill, why?
<nathwill> c_smith, rhel migration is going poorly :(
<c_smith> one thing I never got is the unholy war between BSD and Linux.
<c_smith> nathwill, ah, makes sense.
<c_smith> *holy war.
<c_smith> not unholy.....
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> they compete in the same space, competition's healthy :)
<c_smith> ah, I see.
<c_smith> but a lot of people turn it into some holy war.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-22
<bkerensa> yay
<bkerensa> about page update
<c_smith> bkerensa, which page update?
<c_smith> :P
<c_smith> also, E17 is nice.
<cy1> anyone know of a program that can visualize a graph with both directed and undirected edges?
<bkerensa> nathwill: so I guess Debian beering isactually today
 * nathwill nods
<bkerensa> nathwill: you going still?
<nathwill> lolz
<bkerensa_> nathwill: so I guess I will be going tonight
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> good!
<bkerensa_> TRAVISg: you coming tonight?
<bkerensa_> :D
<bkerensa_> I think it was actually znc being slow ;p
<bkerensa_> sbeattie / bdmurray: You guys coming to beer tonight?
<bkerensa_> or Ginger Ale :)
<bdmurray> bkerensa_: not I
<sbeattie> me either.
<bkerensa> kk
<c_smith> how's it going?
<c_smith> anyone here mind giving me their take on my choice of replacement PC's (that will run Ubuntu)?
<tgm4883> c_smith, only if you post it
<c_smith> alright, let me get the links.
<c_smith> it's a tie between http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834246328
<c_smith> and   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834246219
<c_smith> would like input on that.
<bkerensa> c_smith: I thought you just got a new computer? :)
<c_smith> nope, been working on it, though.
<c_smith> bkerensa, hopefully I can work something out for that.
<c_smith> still working on my beat up old laptop.
<tgm4883> I'm always a fan of more ram, and I don't know the difference between the two processors
<c_smith> alright.
<tgm4883> Might want to try and find out the wireless chipset and such
<tgm4883> other than that, slightly more expensive laptop is slightly better
<c_smith> ok
<c_smith> tgm4883, if the driver is listed as Broadcom, would it be safe to say it's one of those?
<tgm4883> c_smith, I usually like to do a google search for "ubuntu <laptop>"
<c_smith> alright.
<tgm4883> then read recent stuff like http://thecomputersarewinning.com/post/Ubuntu-Lenovo-IdeaPad-U400/
<tgm4883> and http://www.lagserv.net/wp/2011/12/wireless-and-ubuntu-linux-on-the-lenovo-ideapad-u400/
<tgm4883> the Z575 seems to have more people with issues
<c_smith> alright.
<MaskilPDX> I have been only upgrading my kernel when it's released by Ubuntu.  I see that 3.5.2 is out. I am running 3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<MaskilPDX> Should I manually upgrade, or just wait
<tgm4883> MaskilPDX, do you need 3.5.2?
<MaskilPDX> That's the question, is it something I need?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: u coming to debian beering tonight? :)
<tgm4883> bkerensa, nope
<bkerensa> if u left now u could make it
<tgm4883> MaskilPDX, nope
<MaskilPDX> Cool
<MaskilPDX> Thanks tgm4883
<tgm4883> MaskilPDX, I mean, I can't 100% answer that for you, but you are going to get security updates with 3.2.x
<tgm4883> eventually 3.5.2 will make it into precise, but that would probably just get new features/hardware support
<nathwill> c_smith, i've heard some awkward things about the ideapads
<MaskilPDX> ok, as to not break anything, I will wait.
<bkerensa> I hope we see some backporting in 12.10
<bkerensa> nathwill: I think slangasek has one...
<tgm4883> bkerensa, backporting in 12.10, or from 12.10?
<bkerensa> he has some kind of lenovo
<MaskilPDX> I am cool with adding/removing apps, but messing with the kernal makes me nervious
<bkerensa> tgm4883: from 13.04 to to 12.10
<bkerensa> ^ he just messed with the kernel
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> c_smith: Here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZPgMeF4YZM
<tgm4883> bkerensa, ah
<tgm4883> bkerensa, IDK if they are going to do that for non-LTS releases
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> well Kernels are going rolling I hear
<bkerensa> :)
<tgm4883> it seems like there is a LOT more effort to make running LTS only feasible
<bkerensa> nathwill: Acct Mgr job is gone :P
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> there was another job i saw there that i thought you might be interested in
<nathwill> lemme see if i can find it
<bkerensa> nathwill: I would do the Cus Care III
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: well I will see you at Lucky Lab... I need to start getting ready to head out that way :)
<nathwill> the DAM job looks good too
<nathwill> alrighty
<nathwill> tgm4883, how is running lts more effort?
<c_smith> if I can't find a single issue on google about a particular laptop, would that be a good thing or a bad thing?
<c_smith> about a particular laptop and ubuntu, that is.
<nathwill> c_smith: neutral!
<c_smith> alright.
<slangasek> bkerensa: an ideapad?  God forbid
<c_smith> right now I'm looking at an Acer Aspire
<c_smith> in case anyone is curious, this is the Acer Aspire i'm talking about: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834215411
<bkerensa> nathwill: I am bringing some gadgets to giveaway :) a minipc and a arduino kit :)
<nathwill> rofl
<nathwill> no helicopter?
<c_smith> think he's gone.
<bkerensa> nathwill: you are going to hit so much traffic :P
<nathwill> bkerensa, yes, i will
<nathwill> but i don't get off until 6, so..
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: I dont know if you will make it at all then :)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> usually only lasts a hour or so
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> oh
<nathwill> well
<bkerensa> nathwill: I'm just jiving you :)
<bkerensa> spreading a little FUD ;p
<nathwill> boo
<bkerensa> Looks like I wont be able to make it
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> great success :) found what I needed
<nathwill> noticed we were missing a calagator event, so added: http://calagator.org/events/1250462771
<nathwill> cloned from the last one
<tgm4883> nathwill, if you buy hardware that isn't supported in the LTS
<tgm4883> nathwill, if you want to upgrade an application and get new features in an LTS
<nathwill> tgm4883, backports don't cover both of those?
<tgm4883> nathwill, I don't think backports covers new hardware
<nathwill> tgm4883, hardware enablement is explicitly blessed motive for SRU's...
<nathwill> so that should be coming back
<tgm4883> nathwill, new kernels are being backported to LTS releases. That is a new thing
<tgm4883> backports also isn't enabled by default I think
<nathwill> i just don't see where it's a lot more effort. (granted i'm generally running the alpha/beta because i'm twitchy like that)
<nathwill> but from my understanding, those shouldn't be big issues in an lts
<nathwill> the new software thing i think we talked about yesterday
<nathwill> new apps rather, to be more specific
<tgm4883> nathwill, compare 12.04 to 10.04
<tgm4883> 10.04 was much harder to do that stuff in for an average user
<tgm4883> nathwill, the next thing that needs to go is specifying which release you are targeting
<tgm4883> I shouldn't need to build a source package 4 times just to support 12.04, 11.10, 11.04 and 10.04
<tgm4883> nathwill, so what canonical has done is made it a lot easier for a user to run an LTS (with the advantages they have in 12.04 over what was available in 10.04), but they still have work to do to make it easier for a developer to get software into old versions
<nathwill> tgm4883 i think you'd need statically linked libraries to avoid i
<nathwill> t
<tgm4883> nathwill, I don't think so, it would still build binaries for each distro release
<tgm4883> but the source package shouldn't need to change much
<tgm4883> of course it would require developers to actually know what they are doing
<tgm4883> you just handle everything though dependencies. Instead of depending on packageX, you depend on packageX-VERSION (or better yet, >> packageX-VERSION)
<tgm4883> then push it to build servers, and build servers figure out what distro releases have those packages and build for all
<nathwill> :/ we're stepping out of my comfort zone, but i suspect that if it was as easy as you make it sound (just procedural issues), we wouldn't be where we are
<tgm4883> nathwill, IDK about that, there is stuff in the debian spec that isn't even supported yet in debian
<tgm4883> eg. specifying multiple distro releases in a debian/changelog file for building
<tgm4883> slangasek could probably correct me if I'm wrong here, but it seems that either A) you are right and this is much harder than it should be (which is possible, I could be missing something) or B) nobody has gone though the effort to actually do it yet
<tgm4883> B is the case for the multi release spec
<tgm4883> in any case, there is need to keep building stuff for 12.04 after 12.10 is released, but I don't think developers are going to bother doing that
<nathwill> i think the variety of software available for multiple releases says otherwise :/
<tgm4883> nathwill, is there much application development going on for 10.04 or 11.10 still?
<nathwill> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/firefox
<tgm4883> nathwill, firefox doesn't count
<nathwill> orly?
<tgm4883> nathwill, anything with a MRE doesn't count
<tgm4883> Anything that the security team backports security fixes for doesn't count
<tgm4883> we're talking regular programs with new features
<tgm4883> ala. libre office
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-23
<nathwill> tgm4883, i think libreoffice came out after lucid ?
<tgm4883> but yea, firefox doesn't count since it only gets the backports of new features because A) it's the defacto standard for an open source web browser on linux desktops B) Mozilla doesn't fix security holes in old versions basically requiring canonical to make an MRE and backport new versions to old releases
<nathwill> (not that that's an excuse, but i think it's complicated by it)
<nathwill> tgm4883, yeah, looks like libreoffice first forked away from oo in 10/10
<tgm4883> nathwill, ok, so how about banshee
<tgm4883> it was in hardy
<tgm4883> lucid still has 1.6
<tgm4883> quantal has 2.4
<tgm4883> hardy has 0.13
<nathwill> yeah, i'll betcha the version change from 1.6 to 2.X was prompted by some kind of breakage (lib dependencies)
<nathwill> not that i'm disagreeing with you that it sucks
<nathwill> i just think it may involve some awkward solutions that are considered to create worse problems than they solve
<slangasek> bkerensa: not making it tonight, you said?
<slangasek> tgm4883: sorry, I'm not sure what the topic at hand is :)
<tgm4883> slangasek, ideally, I'd like developers to be able to push a single source package and have it build for all distro releases that meet the requirements set in debian/control
<tgm4883> slangasek, nathwill thinks if it was doable, then it would have been done already
<slangasek> oh
<tgm4883> thats the basics of the conversation
<nathwill> tgm4883, that's a bit different than what was suggested, which is one build for all releases
<tgm4883> nathwill, no, I said one source build
<nathwill> aha. so i misunderstood that
<slangasek> I think it's not been done because it's not a high priority, because it's easily scriptable and the least of people's problems when publishing third-party software on Ubuntu :)
<tgm4883> slangasek, right, where most of the issues come from the paperwork to backport stuff, etc
<tgm4883> which is cleared up in the extra's repo
<slangasek> well, the backports repo isn't for "third-party software" anyway
<tgm4883> slangasek, the convo started on how canonical/ubuntu has made it much easier to run an LTS release because of the backported kernels and extras repo
<slangasek> ah
<tgm4883> and then it turned to, how many third party developers are really going to continue to build for 12.04 once 12.10 gets released
<tgm4883> I say not many
<slangasek> ah, I heartily disagree
<slangasek> though I guess only time will tell which of us is right :)
<tgm4883> slangasek, is that just your hopes or is there a reason for you disagreeing?
<slangasek> I think third-party developers who are going to build binaries for Ubuntu at all are going to ask the question of how they should build it to maximize compatibility - provided that this doesn't force them to trade off against platform features
<tgm4883> looking back at lucid repos, history sides with me on this
<slangasek> there was no extras repo in lucid
<slangasek> so there's no basis for comparison, because there *was* no archive for third party software
<tgm4883> true, but the extra repo (AFAIK) still doesn't allow multiple releases for an APP
<tgm4883> granted, my one app is still "in review"
<slangasek> right; there are a number of known problems with the scalability of extras at preset
<slangasek> present
<tgm4883> well that would need fixed in order to release to 12.04 once 12.10 is released
<tgm4883> and even then, when I'm building stuff with quickly, it doesn't make much sense for me to need to upload multiple source packages for the different releases
<slangasek> sorry, I was responding to the "in review" bit - AFAIK the extras policy absolutely does allow you to submit an app for multiple releases
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> yea I know they got hammered with the contest applications
<bkerensa> slangasek: I am here now
<bkerensa> and nathwill put up a event on calagator
<bkerensa> http://calagator.org/events/1250462771
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> like a bosh
<slangasek> bkerensa: ah, well then
<slangasek> a bit early, aren't you? :)
<nathwill> bkerensa is setting up party streamers
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> slangasek: vagrantc says he will likely be stopping to get food somewhere else then will appear here
<nathwill> alright, headed out, see y'all there
<bkerensa> Only on hawthorne blvd is it acceptable to wear burgundy trousers and a fuschia colored flannel shirt with a green tie :P
<philballew> Seems really hot
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa, It's cold and grey here in CC
<nathwill> maskilpdx, bkerensa's doing an interview atm
<nathwill> where's cc?
<MaskilPDX> Crescent City
<MaskilPDX> We are both from the same small town on the California Coast
<nathwill> ah, i know crescent city. drove through many times on my way to arcada :)
<c_smith> hey there.
 * c_smith is still using Bodhi Linux
<nathwill> eeew enlightenment
<nathwill> well, about 50% of the way through the install for our soon-to-be psu-hosted loco server :)
<nathwill> ^blkperl
<blkperl> nathwill: ?
<nathwill> blkperl, picked up the server from bkerensa yesterday, getting it prepped for install today
<bkerensa> nathwill:  :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://oregontaxcredit.com/
<bkerensa> It is $50 for individuals and $100 for couples
<bkerensa> but I dont think it applies to Super PAC's
<slangasek> yeah... that's fine, we've donated enough to actual candidates this year ;P
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://www.politify.com/ <-- this has some good analysis
<bkerensa> you can type in a city in Iowa
<bkerensa> and it gives some interesting results
<nathwill> hey bkerensa! how'd your interview go?
<c_smith> bwahaha! 74% of residents in my area benefit from Obama's plan versue Romney's 26% XD
<c_smith> still interesting.
<c_smith> anywho, back to E17
<philballew> Crescent City is such a nice place.
<blkperl> Guess what hates precise
<blkperl> dropbox.....
<blkperl> load avg of 20....
<bkerensa> blkperl: dropbox hates linux
<bkerensa> thefinn93 had the same issues
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> tell them to fix their app
<c_smith> hmmmmm...... not exactly sure how to go about binding a key with both play and pause on it in Rhythmbox when a script is needed (as is the case in E17
<c_smith> )
<philballew> ive found ubuntu in general had been giving me a high load.
<philballew> as of late at least
<bkerensa> philballew: your laptop is ancient though right? and your running quantal?
<c_smith> yay..... a perl script intended to fix the issue of my play button and pause button being the same button does quite literally nothing without error.
<philballew> bkerensa, no. Only three years old
<philballew> 4 gigs ram.
<philballew> Though I usually run Lubuntu
<philballew> except for my laptop
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-24
<bkerensa> nathwill: so I have good news
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I pitched 16-20 shirts to our sponsor
<bkerensa> they basically said why so little?
<bkerensa> and I said well its like $300+ for that amount
<bkerensa> and they just e-mailed me back and basically said spend $700
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> sweet
<nathwill> that's great news :)
<nathwill> does your tshirt vendor have large-tall?
<bkerensa> nathwill: uhhh no I dont imagine so
<bkerensa> well
<bkerensa> maybe but it would have to be ordered special
<nathwill> :'(
<c_smith> nathwill, what's up?
<nathwill> my mutant torso defies standard t-shirt sizing :P
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> nathwill: we will figure something out... we can sew some extra fabric on
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> heh
<bkerensa> nathwill: You've Got Mail!
<bkerensa> slangasek: what were you saying about Linux Mint and Kernels.. Security?
 * c_smith uses 3.5.1 for his gpu (Intel integrated GMA 4500MHD)
<c_smith> Valve submitted patches to that branch for the GMA.
<sbeattie> bkerensa: Mint's update manager blocks updates for the kernel and a few other things (X as well, IIRC) to prevent regressions.
<bkerensa> sbeattie: do you know anything about zeitgeist or activitiy log manager?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-25
<kees> bkerensa: AIUI, Mint doesn't actually do kernel security updates. It'd be nice if they did. ask in #ubuntu-hardened maybe?
<bkerensa> slangasek: care to review a patch for me? :)
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/quantal/landscape-client/fix-for-962974/+merge/119163
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-08-26
<wickedpz> hi
<tgm4883> hi
<wickedpz> Checkout the work weve done to my sixties Oldsmobile Toronado: http://postimage.org/gallery/bsnh5k8/
<bkerensa> wickedpz:  hmm?
<wickedpz> hmm hmm?
<tgm4883> bammo
 * tgm4883 just finished setting up radius authentication on his wifi
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-08-20
<nathwill> morning oregon ubuntu-ans
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-08-22
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ping
<tgm4883> pong
<bkerensa> tgm4883: since I am leaving the Ubuntu Community
<bkerensa> tgm4883: would you be willing to take the keys to irc and the website?
<tgm4883> sure
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I am going to see if FreeGeek will store the Ubuntu Oregon banner and supplies
<bkerensa> tgm4883: mmm?
<tgm4883> yea that sounds good to me
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-08-24
<bkerensa> kees / slangasek: Do you both know of the Caveman/Paleo Food Cart on Alberta? Its pretty tasty
<kees> bkerensa: Cultured Caveman is great. They have 3 locations. Love 'em.
<bkerensa> kees: yeah thats the place I went
<bkerensa> the chicken fingers and beet salad was delish
<bkerensa> kees: I got to see the Google office in SF
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> pretty cool
<bkero> Cultured Caveman on Alberta is good, but honestly Garden Monster in the same pod is MUCH better.
<c_smith> slangasek, you here?
<slangasek> c_smith: ish :)
<c_smith> slangasek, ok, would you mind putting a comment on my Wiki page when you get a chance? it's for Ubuntu Membership. wiki page is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cody.Smith
<c_smith> still got a bit of time, the meeting I added myself to is in early September.
<slangasek> c_smith: sure, I can do that
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-08-25
<DiDi> howdy
